# Alfalfa and grass



## MartinKrog (11 mo ago)

What herbecide can be used in alfalfa/ lucerne when crop is well established to eradicate grass species within the crop?


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m sure there are cheaper options, but raptor should do a good job. It’s more on the expensive side.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just for grass,Select,Poast,Fusilade


https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/BP/WS-11-W.pdf


----------



## MartinKrog (11 mo ago)

Markpnw said:


> I’m sure there are cheaper options, but raptor should do a good job. It’s more on the expensive side.


Mark. Can you send me the active ingredient of Raptor? Do you have a label that you can take a photo off ?


swmnhay said:


> Just for grass,Select,Poast,Fusilade
> 
> 
> https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/BP/WS-11-W.pdf


Thank you


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

http://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/labels/Raptor.pdf


----------



## MartinKrog (11 mo ago)

Markpnw said:


> http://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/labels/Raptor.pdf


Thank you very much. This is the same active as "Cysure" Works very well on young lucerne but does not too well on well established lucerne. Do you agree?


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Clethodim 2E or Cleanse 2E Herbicide will take out annual grasses and perennial pretty good.


----------



## MartinKrog (11 mo ago)

Mellow said:


> Clethodim 2E or Cleanse 2E Herbicide will take out annual grasses and perennial pretty good.


Thank you for this. Would you be so kind as to send me the active ingredients of these products? I am based in South Africa and the trade names are different but would be able to track the product on active ingredient.


----------

